# My employer refuse to cancel my visa in dubai as I have offer in KSA.



## syed.mudsr (Jul 19, 2015)

Dear All

I have confirm job offer from Riyadh KSA and signed the Offer Letter, Currently I am working in Dubai. I heard that to get KSA residence visa, I must cancel my Dubai visa first.

When I talked to my employer he refused to cancel my visa. Now what options I have available. 

1. Can I apply for KSA visa without canceling my current visa in UAE?
2. What are options available, as my employer refused to cancel my visa?

Note: I am currently on probation period with my current employer, as first 6 months aren't completed yet.

Best Regards


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Resign the position, but, if I understand correctly, you will need to pay various costs (visa/flight etc.).


----------



## syed.mudsr (Jul 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Resign the position, but, if I understand correctly, you will need to pay various costs (visa/flight etc.).


I resigned from the post but still the employer is not cancelling my Visa in MOL, That mean I still have valid visa of UAE.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

syed.mudsr said:


> I resigned from the post but still the employer is not cancelling my Visa in MOL, That mean I still have valid visa of UAE.


Report him to the MoL.


----------



## syed.mudsr (Jul 19, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Report him to the MoL.


If I report him to MOL, how much time it will take to cancel my visa?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

From past experience it will take 12-18 months to cancel your visa following a specific demand from the MOL. What term was your contract for? Use that length as a guideline and add 3 months. 

Why don't you ask the MOL?


----------



## syed.mudsr (Jul 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> From past experience it will take 12-18 months to cancel your visa following a specific demand from the MOL. What term was your contract for? Use that length as a guideline and add 3 months.
> 
> Why don't you ask the MOL?


12 - 18 months??? Ohh

I didn't sign any contract with employer but my Labor Contract which is submitted to Mol will end in April 2017.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

No mate, am playing with you. No-one on here will know, so ask the MOL.


----------

